# Help! One of my rbp's took a chunk out.....



## kungfugreyhound (Jan 26, 2004)

After feeding this am, one of my rbp's took a BIG chunk out of another one's head & kept attacking him (I guess the blood in the water made them go into a freenzy)...I have 3 in a 55gal, they are about 3-4" each...I have him seperated in a corner of the tank & just purchased a tank divider...my question is will they have to be permently seperated?, or do you think I can take the divider down once he's healed?...the poor thing has only one eye, so he's already at a disadvantage...these 3 have been together since they were tiny, but the one seems MUCH more agressive than the other 2...any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

They should be able to be put together again. Did you maybe miss a feeding that would have made the one get hungry and turn on the other? When you decide to put them back together again move the decorations around so they have to create new territories. If you see them start fighting again though seperate them. You may also want to think about getting a Pleco or something to draw their attention away from each other and on to another fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to injury forum


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

IMO-maybe you should get more than 3 RBPs...Even if it is recommended only to have 3 in a 55...I would put 5.

I don't think 3 in a tank is enough...there should be a bunch so one doesn't get picked on a lot.

It's up to you though.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

I too had this problem, i found it was caused by one of the following problems. Having the light on 24 hours and or having the water temp too high. 95+ degrees.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

give him time to heal and than put him back in the ranks. sounds like they need a lesson in teamwork


----------

